# ***FREE EBOOK*** Forbidden The Stars (The Interstellar Age Book 1)



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

*FREE EBOOK AT MOST RETAILERS*​



*Forbidden The Stars
The Interstellar Age Book 1
a novel by Valmore Daniels*

At the end of the 21st century, a catastrophic accident in the asteroid belt has left two surveyors dead. There is no trace of their young son, Alex Manez, or of the asteroid itself.

On the outer edge of the solar system, the first manned mission to Pluto, led by the youngest female astronaut in NASA history, has led to an historic discovery: there is a marker left there by an alien race for humankind to find. We are not alone!

While studying the alien marker, it begins to react and, four hours later, the missing asteroid appears in a Plutonian orbit, along with young Alex Manez, who has developed some alarming side-effects from his exposure to the kinetic element they call Kinemet.

From the depths of a criminal empire based on Luna, an expatriate seizes the opportunity to wrest control of outer space, and takes swift action.

The secret to faster-than-light speed is up for grabs, and the race for interstellar space is on!

--

Visit ValmoreDaniels.com for more info.

  
http://amzn.to/dBhmcH
http://amzn.to/dBhmcHhttp://amzn.to/dBhmcH


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Great cover art and intriguing storyline. I am going to download sample 

Sandy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome again, Valmore and congratulations on your book! (two book threads = two welcome posts. )

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Don't forget to bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Thank you Ann!    Sometimes it takes Amazon a couple days to get the description up, so it's nice to have it here right away.


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Forbidden The Stars briefly cracked the top 100 this week in the following Amazon Bestsellers Categories:

#69 Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Science Fiction > High Tech


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Forbidden The Stars  was featured at Kindle Author on August 10, 2010 - http://kindle-author.blogspot.com/2010/08/interview-valmore-daniels.html for full interview.



Spalding's Racket shined a spotlight on Forbidden The Stars on Monday, August 16, 2010 - http://spaldings-racket.blogspot.com/2010/08/forbidden-stars-by-valmore-daniels-sci.html


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Blog Tour Update:


_Forbidden The Stars_ was featured on *Indie Books Blog * on August 17, 2010 - http://bit.ly/9m9WZg


_Forbidden The Stars_ sponsored *Kindle Nation Daily * on August 19, 2010 - http://bit.ly/c02JbJ


_Forbidden The Stars_ was spotlighted on *JC Phelps Blog * on August 22, 2010 - http://bit.ly/bsjWXN


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Forbidden The Stars has been out for 1 month now, and has far exceeded my expectations for a first month. It's been a wild ride, and I appreciate the incredible support of the KB members and authors. KB seems like my new home away from home.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2010)

This looks great Im getting the sample now!


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

From various websites, reader comments have trickled in:

"Just what sci-fi ought to be and so often isn't!" -- reader, Jim

"It is a solid piece of science fiction and something that reminds me slightly of the Clarke and the Herbert." -- reader, Andrew

"This is extremely imaginative and well written! Perfect sci-fi!" -- reader, Liz

"...it was a very well written novel with believable, well fleshed out characters. Worth reading? Absolutely." --reader, Sabredog


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Busy week for *Forbidden The Stars*:


Richard Jackson posted a very well-thought review on his blog. 
http://kyrin007.wordpress.com/2010/09/07/review-forbidden-the-stars/



Stuart Aken has kindly interviewed me for his blog. 
http://stuartaken.blogspot.com/2010/09/interview-with-valmore-daniels-author.html


Reviewer "Echoes" added a five-star review on Amazon for Forbidden The Stars.


Forbidden The Stars will be on a Virtual Book Tour November 2010 with pumpupyourbook.com
http://www.pumpupyourbook.com/2010/09/10/new-book-for-review-science-fiction-forbidden-the-stars-by-valmore-daniels/


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

on Thursday, 16 September 2010 _Excuse Me Miss _ featured an excerpt from *Forbidden The Stars*

http://excusememissptd.blogspot.com/p/featured-author-valmore-daniels_16.html

Also, Pump Up Your Book is starting to fill blog spots for the November 2010 tour. I'm glad I got in early because the November Tour is filling up fast!

http://www.pumpupyourbook.com/2010/09/10/new-book-for-review-science-fiction-forbidden-the-stars-by-valmore-daniels/


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Noah Mullette-Gillman has written a stellar review of _Forbidden The Stars_ in his weekly Noahan Author series:

http://sites.google.com/site/noahkmullettegillman/home/noahan-author/noahan-author-issue-8


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm pleased to announce Valmore Daniels' Forbidden The Stars as our next KB Book of the Day.

Click the link above to sample or purchase this sci-fi thrill-ride that is already ranked in the top 1,000 Kindle bestsellers!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

okay, these ads are costing me money.  whenever i see a book i've kind of been wanting, i have to click the banner!


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks guys! I hope you enjoy the read. 

In case you'd like to see my "Wacky" side, you can amble on over to Phillip Thomas Duck's blog and check out the Wacky Wednesday feature with me and T.L. Haddix.  After reading, please do not hit the "return ebook" button !!!


----------



## Holly A Hook (Sep 19, 2010)

Congrats on doing so well with your book!


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Thank you, Holly! It's been an emotional day for sure. 

And I'd like to send out a huge thank you to all the KB'ers who pitched in today. It's rather overwhelming.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I picked up this book.
I already have the other book of yours.
I posted this in another thread, but I wanted to inspire any late readers to buy their copy today.

Just sayin......


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Thank you, Geoff!  I really appreciate the sentiment!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Great day, Valmore. It was fun to watch your hourly ranking updates. You want a job at KindleBoards?


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks for the opportunity, Harvey.  It was certainly a roller coaster ride, and successful beyond expectations. I know everyone who signed up is going to experience some tangible results that day, and get some residual effects for a couple of days after. It was very fun! 

And a special thank you to everyone who bought the book. I really hope you enjoy it.  And yes, I'm in the rough outline stage of the sequel which (I'm hoping) I can release late next summer.


----------



## Rob Drob (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi Valmore Just picked up Forbidden the Stars .. Looking forward to reading it as soon as I finish up what I am reading now....  Looks very interesting  Will be sure to recommend..  

Rob.


----------



## naltak (Aug 21, 2010)

Hello Valmore, I bought the book a couple of weeks ago and started it the other day. I am a little over half way through and it is very good. I am finding it hard to put down. I'm excited to hear a sequel is in the making. Be sure to keep us posted. I will most certainly want to read it!


----------



## KenHattaway (Oct 7, 2010)

Congratulations on the new book. Exciting to see it doing so well so soon after publication. Enjoyed reading the Kindle Author review.


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks Rob, naltak, and Ken. I really appreciate the sentiments and the support. I hope you enjoy the novel. 

Yes, Kindle Author is a wonderful blog; I really enjoyed doing that interview. I attribute most, if not all, of the awareness of the book to the book bloggers on kindleboards. They are doing a wonderful thing for the independent author movement. --Thanks guys!


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

On Tuesday, I achieved my lowest Amazon US rank to date for _Forbidden The Stars_. And while I know I shouldn't be fixated on sales rank, it does motivate me to keep writing. My sales rank has remained in the mid 500s since, and I can only hope the momentum carries on 

Lowest Rank To Date: 413 (2010-10-12 17:14:31)

I have done some preliminary work on the outline for a sequel, and I hope to have a finished product ready for release Fall 2011.


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Couple of woo-hoo moments happened this week.

According to metricjunkie, I achieved my "Lowest Rank To Date: 258  (2010-10-18 04:14:17)"

On October 20th, I passed the 1000 copies sold milestone.

Today, on October 22nd, I received another five-star rating with a short but very kind review.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

Valmore Daniels said:


> Couple of woo-hoo moments happened this week.
> 
> According to metricjunkie, I achieved my "Lowest Rank To Date: 258 (2010-10-18 04:14:17)"
> 
> ...


The first two are huge accomplishments. Congratulations!


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks, Moses!

Just to update: last night, _Forbidden The Stars_ achieved a new best sales rank:

*Lowest Rank To Date: 205 (2010-10-22 21:13:23)*

And it received a wonderful four-star review by intinst (thank you so much for your very kind words!)

For everyone who has grabbed or will grab the book, I sincerely hope you enjoy the story!


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

I just read through the nearly 500 Kindle 'locations' of _Forbidden the Stars_ and ... I think it's fantastic. It feels every bit as polished as a traditionally published work, and so I hit 'buy' at the end of the sample. I'm looking forward to this one, Valmore.


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Thank you, Moses! That's high praise, and I appreciate that more than you can imagine. I do hope you enjoy the rest of the story.

Update: Forbidden The Stars was featured October 27 on The Indie Spotlight:

http://www.theindiespotlight.com/?p=3231


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Through *Pump Up Your Book*, 
my *November 2010 Blog Tour * information 
is available on my website:



++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++​


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Busy week: I had five stops on my PUYB Tour:

Monday, November 1
Interviewed at Blogcritics

Tuesday, November 2
Guest blogging at Beyond the Books

Wednesday, November 3
Interviewed at Literarily Speaking

Thursday, November 4
Interviewed at Pump Up Your Book
Interviewed at Let's Talk Virtual Book Tours

Friday, November 5
Guest blogging at Writing Daze

I was also featured on http://bargainebooks.blogspot.com/2010/11/bargain-ebooks-19-forbidden-stars-by.html

Bit of a milestone weekend: at 6:13am MTN I reached #144 in Kindle Store on Amazon ... 

A mighty thankyou to all KBers who have supported and encouraged me through this.


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Five more stops last week on the November Tour ... and I'm over half way through now! 

Monday, November 8
Interviewed at The Writer's Life

Tuesday, November 9
Guest blogging at Night Owl Reviews

Wednesday, November 10
Interviewed at The Hot Author Report

Thursday, November 11
Guest blogging at The Book Boost

Friday, November 12
Interviewed at As the Pages Turn

+++

Also, one of our KB members launched a new website today at SyriaSays.com and I have a guest blog there:

http://bit.ly/dws2Bw


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

The first three weeks of my blog tour is complete, and so far the response has been wonderful.

This is the final week. If you want to follow along, you can visit my tour page here: http://bit.ly/9UHPlu


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

My blog tour is over, and it was a fantastic experience. I learned more than I expected, and had a lot of fun doing it.

Thanks to everyone who followed along, and congratulations to the winners of the book giveaways.

Here is the link to my tour page: http://bit.ly/9UHPlu (there are still some links that will be updated over the next few days)

_* I've also started the preliminary outline for the sequel *_


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Last week Smashwords elminated discounting from its retailers, so I was able to reduce the list price to $2.99 across the board (which is where I wanted to be all along). So good news for everyone! 

I've also completed my rough outline for the sequel, _Music of the Spheres_. The sequel will fill in a lot of the blanks left over at the end of the _Forbidden The Stars_.

I'm shooting for an August 2011 release.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I finally picked this up. Looking forward to reading it.


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks, John!  I really hope you enjoy the story.


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

About 3000 words into the first draft of the sequel to_ Forbidden The Stars_. Writing those characters again seems like visiting with old friends. I have a lot of ground to cover, and I'm toying with making this a trilogy.

If anyone out there has read _Forbidden The Stars _ and liked it, I would absolutely love it if you posted a quick review on the Amazon US or UK page.


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

*Everyone is getting into the holiday spirit, so until December 24, Forbidden The Stars is on holiday sale for ...

$0.99 at Amazon US

or

£0.86 at Amazon UK

or

$.99 at Smashwords with coupon GR22E








Happy Holidays!









++++++++++++++*​


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

I hope everyone had a wonderful holiday ... and Happy New Year to you all!


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

I received a 5-star review from Moses Siregar III (http://sciencefictionfantasybooks.net) on Amazon US. He wrote, "The ending gave me a high that I've rarely felt with books or movies."

That line fills me with elation.


----------



## screwballl (Jan 4, 2011)

As a scifi nut and big Asimov fan, this feels right up my alley... bought and will start reading after my current book.


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Thank you!  I sincerely hope you enjoy the story!


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

I received a 5-star review from a wonderful new blogger, Matt Heckler at http://androiddreamer.blogspot.com and a very solid 4-star review from Mike Kai on Amazon US.

Both reviews have helped re-invigorate me during the drafting stage of the sequel. Thank you for the kind words!


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Making some good headway on the sequel, _Music of the Spheres_. If all goes well, it should be ready for release August 2011. I'm very pleased with how the story is unfolding.


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Forbidden The Stars is featured on DailyCheapReads today! - http://bit.ly/hqMZUD


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

I've had an unprecedented number of fan emails so far this month. Thank you all for your kind words.   It's really inspiring me to keep working on the sequel, which is is still on track for an August release.


----------



## nwyckoff (Feb 13, 2011)

The video is fascinating, and makes the book seem enticing.  You've devised a very interesting premise, too. I've downloaded a sample and begun reading it. The link between the Mayans of the distant past and the people of the distant future is quite an imaginative accomplishment. Great job!


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Thank you nwyckoff.  I really hope you enjoy the story.


This week I'm including an excerpt:

++++++++++

The tomb was complete; darkness impenetrable, forever. He was a living corpse in a coffin of the unknown; his brain had ceased all higher functions in defense of the impossible data that had bombarded his senses. It was all too much.

Breathing was an effort. It was increasingly more difficult with each passing millennium.

Or was that, each passing minute?

Alex slowly came to realize that he was losing oxygen in the security receptacle. There was no light for him to read the monitors; the devices themselves were not operating.

“Hucs?” he called out. “Hucs?”

Only silence answered him.

Memory was the core of a spider web; Alex was on the outer thread. He followed the silken strands, careful not to fall off into the bottomless depths of insanity.

Something had hit the asteroid. His parents had been outside, on the surface. 

“Mom! Dad!” he called out weakly, not expecting them to answer. “Help!”

He tried to move his head, but there was something stopping him; he remembered, the security receptacle encased his head in protective foam, leaving just enough room for him to breathe.

Moving his hand, he drew it up and tried to rip the solidified foam from his head, but it was too hard. He had to activate Hucs; the computer must have gone off-line. Flicking his hand over the control switches brought no results. 

Feeling around for the manual override, a panic set in, causing his heart to trip-hammer in his chest. The override, when he found it, produced no effect either. The entire TAHU was dysfunctional.

A scream welled in his throat, his brain rebelling against the claustrophobia that was constricting him. Out in the vastness of empty space, he was trapped, immobile.

++++++++++


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

Alex is baaaaaaaaaack.

*crack of the whip*

Get me that sequel, like yesterday, Valmore!


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm working on, Moses.  

I took a few days to jot down some notes for Book 3, but now I'm back in the swing and I'm still on schedule.


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Made some serious progress on Book 2 this week. I wish there were more hours in the day ....


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

The $.99 sale will end tomorrow night, so this weekend is your last chance to get it on sale.


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

The sequel is really starting to come together. I'm enjoying the drafting process quite a bit. It's almost too bad there weren't more hours in the day.


----------



## Pearson Moore (Mar 14, 2011)

Valmore,

I love your book covers!  I have to say, too, the story descriptions have piqued my interest. I've put you on my To Read list.  Science fiction has always been a favourite genre;  I am fascinated by the possibilities of human conflict within the confines of a truly alien environment, and you can only get that through science fiction.  Best of luck on your book!

All the best,

Pearson


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2011)

Valmore Daniels said:


> The sequel is really starting to come together. I'm enjoying the drafting process quite a bit. It's almost too bad there weren't more hours in the day.


That's great news. Keep on writing...wine tends to help!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

You know Valmore, you are quite irritating.....
First I read Forbidden and start hanging out on street corners waiting for the next book....
Then you come out with Angel Fire and I say "what the heck" and read it to tide me over waiting for the next piece in the Forbidden chain.
And now you have me hooked on two different habits....
And I am not even sure which one I want more.
Bad Valmore, Bad Valmore ...... (all written in jest and the most comradely attitude).


There is nothing worse than an angry fan....so get back to writing!!!!

Just sayin....

Oh yeah - love your work!


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Woohoo - Forbidden The Stars is ereadernewstoday's book of the day:

http://ereadernewstoday.com/book-of-the-day-forbidden-the-stars-2/678503/

And, as an update, I have my editor, Derek Prior, all lined up to edit the sequel, "Music of the Spheres". Barring any great setbacks, it should be out December 2011 (only a few months late  )

(modified the date to December 2011 -  )


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

Valmore Daniels said:


> Woohoo - Forbidden The Stars is ereadernewstoday's book of the day:
> 
> http://ereadernewstoday.com/book-of-the-day-forbidden-the-stars-2/678503/
> 
> And, as an update, I have my editor, Derek Prior, all lined up to edit the sequel, "Music of the Spheres". Barring any great setbacks, it should be out December 2012 (only a few months late  )


December 2011, I take it. And W00T!!!


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Yes, December 2011 -- once again, I'm getting ahead of myself. I better hurry up before I leave myself behind!

lol!


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Looks like the scientists at Cern are re-running their faster-than-light experiments. I will have to keep watch for their results. This could be very interesting.


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Very close flyby from one of our neighborhood asteroids, 2005 YU55.  Looking forward to pics from NASA.


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

Valmore, that's one of the most striking covers I've seen.  Really nice!  And I love space travel SF.  I'm off for a sample.  Thanks and keep writing.


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Thank you, Steven! I hope you enjoy the sample!


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

NASA just announced they've found a few Earth-sized exoplanets. Very cool!


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Ever wonder if Aliens ever visited the Moon? 
http://www.smh.com.au/technology/sci-tech/scientists-aim-to-scour-all-sides-of-the-moon-for-et-20111227-1pbo3.html


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Anyone catch that meteor shower yesterday? It was too cloudy here.


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Thank you everyone who grabbed a copy, and I hope you enjoy the story.


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Lots of new readers this week.


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

The outline for Book 3 is coming together nicely. Right on schedule for a Fall/Winter release.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Fall/Winter - I can handle that.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2012)

Great news. Loved book 2, btw.


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks, you two!


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

With all the news about the new Kepler planets, are you more or less interested in science fiction? It certainly piques my interest in reading more SF.


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Free today


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

"Forbidden The Stars" is _Free _ on Amazon US and at some other retailers for a limited time. Enjoy


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

Congrats on adding more books to that sig! I love your stuff.


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks, Moses! The Interstellar Age trilogy is finally complete! Yay!

Details here: http://valmoredaniels.com/books/worldsaway.php


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Thank you, everyone who's reached out with their positive feedback on the trilogy.


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Until further notice, "Forbidden the Stars" will be "permafree" at as many retailers as possible (there will be some exceptions that can't be helped).


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

With the confirmation of the existence of the Higgs Boson, it looks as if the realm of science fiction is rapidly turning into science fact.


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Now you can start "The Interstellar Age" saga for free. "Forbidden The Stars" is $0.00 at most retailers. Full links at www.valmoredaniels.com


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Just contracted with Dave Wright to narrate the audiobook version of Forbidden The Stars. It should be released through Audible sometime in June.


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Audiobook production on "Forbidden The Stars" is complete ahead of time. The narration from Dave Wright is outstanding. (I've contracted him to produce "Music Of The Spheres" next.)

The audiobook is currently going through quality control, and should be available in two to three weeks.

Here's the squared cover:


----------

